# Road to Ft. Pickens?



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

Does anyone know how it fared through the recent weather? Thanks! -Josh


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Covered in sand. Last I heard closed from entrance to park for about a week


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_24840.shtml


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update! 
Looks like I won't be fishing out there this weekend, but I am happy to hear that the road didn't sustain any real damage and should be open in a week or so..


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

XnotedgeanymoreX said:


> Thanks for the update!
> Looks like I won't be fishing out there this weekend, but I am happy to hear that the road didn't sustain any real damage and should be open in a week or so..


They hope.
The road was put in on "the low side" on purpose. And the sand was pushed off as it blew onto it just enough to clear the road for everyday use.
The thinking was that a storm would push the sand piled along the road onto the road and get trapped between the roadside sand berms.
Thus covering the road in enough sand to protect it from erosion during the storm furry.

So now the hope is that when they clean the sand away (after the water drains away) the road is still there and not damaged.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

well did it work?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I was out there yesterday. The road looked good other than a few spots where the northern shoulder of the road crumbled, but both lanes are usable.


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

I could not believe how close the Gulf was to the road in some places yesterday. As close as 30 ft in some spots. First three parking lots were under 2-3 ft of sand.


----------

